# IPhone Q



## Lyuba (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there a way to trace down a lost or stolen IPhone?
I'm not an expert just asking for a friend, who had how phone stolen.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you had this app installed before you lost it.

App Store - Find My iPhone

You could find it that way. Otherwise you'll have to contact your Wireless Carrier for help.


----------



## Lyuba (Feb 11, 2010)

No he didnt have any apps from what i know, yet, I think I phones come with some preinstalled, from Apple?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would contact your Wireless Carrier, they maybe able to find it through GPS, if your phone is still on.


----------



## Justinian.ho (Feb 19, 2012)

IOS5 had cloud service build in.1. Enable the find iPhone function in setting -> iCloud
2. Enable GPS and Internet connection (3G / WIFI)
3. Download find iPhone apps on other IOS device
4. Login icloud
5. If you have 2 devices, you can find them automatically.


For the function, you may:
1. Check the device location
2. Remove all data remotely
3. Or remote lock your device


----------

